# Father & Son Put iPhone Into Space



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

[YOUTUBEHD]fXkoIBDXwd8[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Props to Sam Adams for the horrific spelling. :sure:


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

That was cool!

I downloaded it this time. Last time I wanted to show people the tower thing and it was gone :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

That's pretty amazing!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> That was cool!
> 
> I downloaded it this time. Last time I wanted to show people the tower thing and it was gone :lol:


That video is available at other sites, like this one.
http://www.viddler.com/explore/yuemci/videos/12


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Cool.

- Merg


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Way cool! 

The kiddos and I used to launch model rockets back in the day -- great family fun,


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Very cool stuff.

I wonder what the legalities are of launching your own weather balloon.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Very very cool video and experiment. Kudos. 

[Especially since the same iPhone likely can't keep a phone call connected for 5 minutes straight on almost any main street in any large city in America :lol:]


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Very cool stuff.
> 
> I wonder what the legalities are of launching your own weather balloon.


They actually link to the FAA regs on their site, so looks like they followed them. I've seen some comments that it could have taken down a plane (jets were mentioned), but that does seem extremely unlikely, as they were away from the normal flight paths, and it's not like flying into a flock of birds.

But then I've found that some people just complain about anything, like when the Dean of my college started proceedings to bring me before a discipline board for linking to Google on a website without written consent of Google, or those that threaten to report me to the FCC for running an unlicensed radio station.

To me, this is just a cool father son project. Way cooler than a pinewood derby car


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> Props to Sam Adams for the horrific spelling. :sure:


...and now, dudes and dudettes, the moment we've all been waiting for: the 1st place award for the most original mis-spelling of iPhone goes to "*iPohnoe*"! <applause>


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

This has been done many times already using amateur TV.


----------

